

Chip company unveils new open-source PC design - lapenne
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/pcs/news/2008/05/via_design

======
aggieben
I registered at viaopenbook, but when I tried to log in, I got an alert that
read "Your login has been blocked. Contact the administrator."

What?

------
ph0rque
Now if only someone would unveil an open-source CAD program that didn't hark
back to the 80s...

